# Bikeklamotten von Decathlon



## skydancer73 (23. September 2009)

Hallo,

da ich auf der Suche nach geeigneten Bikeklamotten für den Winter bin ist mir gerade eingefallen, dass meine Eltern in der Nähe eines Decathlon wohnen.
Dort habe ich auch meine Laufsachen her mit denen ich sehr 
zufrieden bin.
Kennt jemand die Winterbikeklamotten bei Decathlon (auch die Eigenmarken) und kann seine Erfahrungen posten?
Suche komplette Winterausrüstung für´s Mountainbiken.
Danke!

Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## Luporinski (23. September 2009)

waere da ebenfalls dran interessiert, aber wo finde ich auf der Decathlon-Webseite Fahrrad-Bekleidung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntaresH (23. September 2009)

na oben kann mans eingeben.aber abholen kann mans nur im Laden..gut das in Plochingen einer ist.,..muss da echt mal hin fahren...sollen zur Zeit auch viele Angebote haben ;-)


----------



## mtbbee (23. September 2009)

Bin Decathlon betreffend geteilter Meinung: habe Knie und Armlinge von denen und bin sehr zufrieden. Die sogenannte Funktionsunterwäsche landete ziemlich schnell im Müll. Einkauf jeweils in Frankreich .... Ein Langarmshirt von denen war auch nicht so der Hit ... Das Intersportzeugs von Nakamura hingegen finde ich wesentlich besser - ob die Produktpalette hier in D die gleiche ist wie in F kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## teufel781 (23. September 2009)

AntaresH schrieb:


> na oben kann mans eingeben.


äh, nööö ????


----------



## Kettenglied (23. September 2009)

http://www.decathlon.de/DE/bekleidung-helme-schuhe-8400473/


Check das Shopsystem auch nicht ganz. Die haben zwar nen Onlineshop aber nicht für Bike-Bekleidung?!


----------



## AntaresH (23. September 2009)

genau!!!


----------



## Dinsdale (23. September 2009)

Ich kann euch etwas zur Qualität sagen, da ich schon öfter mal bei denen war. Die führen sehr unterschiedliche Qualitäten und deshalb ist es am Besten, man ist selbst im Laden und probiert, ob das was für einen ist. Im Angebot sind die Sachen manchmal sehr interessant, zum regulären Preis würde ich nicht alles kaufen, da gibt es dann doch Besseres. 
Beispiele: Meine besten Handschuhe stammen von denen, die sind unverwüstlich, mittlerweile mehrere Jahre alt, oft gewaschen und kosteten damals 7,50,-  im Angebot. Trikots habe ich 2 Stück im Angebot für je 20,-  gekauft. Die sind ganz ok., man bekommt aber woanders auch schon ein Gonso in deutlich besserer Qualität für 30,- .
Bevor ihr in den Laden geht, solltet ihr im Internet mal die Preise anschauen. Ich habe erlebt, dass auf deren Homepage ein abgesenkter Preis angegeben war, der im Laden allerdings noch nicht ausgezeichnet war und auf den ich erst hinweisen musste.


----------



## tommekbe (23. September 2009)

Dinsdale schrieb:


> Bevor ihr in den Laden geht, solltet ihr im Internet mal die Preise anschauen. Ich habe erlebt, dass auf deren Homepage ein abgesenkter Preis angegeben war, der im Laden allerdings noch nicht ausgezeichnet war und auf den ich erst hinweisen musste.



Es kann aber auch andersrum laufen. Mein Helm stand im Inet für 69,95, in Oespel 69,95 und in Aplerbeck hab ich ihn für 39,95 bekommen.


----------



## kepezdude (23. September 2009)

also ich finde die sachen sind ganz ok wied du schon gesagt hast gibt es durchaus besseres.


----------



## *Holdi* (23. September 2009)

AntaresH schrieb:


> na oben kann mans eingeben.aber abholen kann mans nur im Laden..gut das in Plochingen einer ist.,..muss da echt mal hin fahren...sollen zur Zeit auch viele Angebote haben ;-)


 
Sorry, sehe gerade, daß die im Online-Shop (http://de.decathlon.com/home.html) keine Radsachen haben. Hatte dort noch nie bestellt, da der nächste Laden eh nur 35 Km entfernt ist. 
Bin mit meinen Armlingen und Trikot von BTwin eigenlich sehr zu frieden. 

Ah zu spät, Kettenglied hats auch schon gemerkt und gepostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solidrock1 (24. September 2009)

Bin mindestens zweimal pro Jahr in Frankreich, daher sind fast alle meine Bikeklamotten von Decathlon. Kann nichts negatives über die Klamotten sagen, im Gegenteil, hab früher einige hundert Euro für Hosen in den Wind geschossen, bei denen die Polster nie richtig passten, bis ich dann mal eine der Hosen von Decathlon mit dem roten Rennpolster gekauft, seit dem nur noch die. 
Habe lange und kurze Hosen und Trikots, sowie eine Weste und eine Softshell-Jacke, bin mit allem zufrieden. Sicher sind Assos noch besser, aber da zahlst Du halt auch das zehnfache für. Ausserdem hat Decathlon die meisten Sachen bis zu XXXL, was mir bei 1,96 m sehr zugute kommt.

Und hier: Link kann man zwar nicht bestellen (nur von Frankreich aus), aber sich das Sortiment wenigstens teilweise mal ansehen.


----------



## skydancer73 (24. September 2009)

Solidrock1 schrieb:


> Bin mindestens zweimal pro Jahr in Frankreich, daher sind fast alle meine Bikeklamotten von Decathlon. Kann nichts negatives über die Klamotten sagen, im Gegenteil, hab früher einige hundert Euro für Hosen in den Wind geschossen, bei denen die Polster nie richtig passten, bis ich dann mal eine der Hosen von Decathlon mit dem roten Rennpolster gekauft, seit dem nur noch die.
> Habe lange und kurze Hosen und Trikots, sowie eine Weste und eine Softshell-Jacke, bin mit allem zufrieden. Sicher sind Assos noch besser, aber da zahlst Du halt auch das zehnfache für. Ausserdem hat Decathlon die meisten Sachen bis zu XXXL, was mir bei 1,96 m sehr zugute kommt.
> 
> Und hier: Link kann man zwar nicht bestellen (nur von Frankreich aus), aber sich das Sortiment wenigstens teilweise mal ansehen.


 
Ist das Sortiment dann in Deutschland das Gleiche oder muss ich dann extra nach Frankreich fahren?
Bin ab und an zu Besuch im Raum Offenburg.
Da gibt es ja den Decathlon in Baden-Baden oder muss ich extra über die französische Grenze bei Kehl fahren und in Frankreich nen Laden aufsuchen?

Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## Sera (24. September 2009)

Man kann sich doch auch auf der deutschen Seite alles Bikesachen anschauen... nur eben nicht online bestellen. Also warum dann den Umweg über die franz. Seite?


----------



## Solidrock1 (24. September 2009)

Sera schrieb:


> Man kann sich doch auch auf der deutschen Seite alles Bikesachen anschauen... nur eben nicht online bestellen. Also warum dann den Umweg über die franz. Seite?




Wenn das geht, ist ja schön. Hab den Link gepostet, weil ich die Infos auf der deutschen Seite nicht finden konnte.

Zu Unterschieden zwischen deutschem und französischem Sortiment kann ich nichts sagen. Vorher mal im deutschen Store anrufen und fragen?!


----------



## biesa (24. September 2009)

Hab u.a. die 15e Rockrider MTB Hose, mit herausnehmbarer Innenhose + Polster. Muss sagen, dass man für den Preis nichts besseres bekommt, Top Produkt!!


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. September 2009)

Habe hier auch einen Decathlon fast direkt vor der Haustür, bin da also recht oft. Für den Winter habe ich mich da komplett eingedeckt, allerdings immer die teuerste Variante genommen (was immer noch billiger ist, wie woanders klassische Markenprodukte). Die ganz billigen Sachen sind dann nicht so toll.
Mir gefällt halt das Design nicht so gut, erinnert mich immer irgendwie an französische Autos. Deswegen auch nur die Winter-Dunkel-Klamotten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biesa (24. September 2009)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Habe hier auch einen Decathlon fast direkt vor der Haustür, bin da also recht oft. Für den Winter habe ich mich da komplett eingedeckt, allerdings immer die teuerste Variante genommen (was immer noch billiger ist, wie woanders klassische Markenprodukte). Die ganz billigen Sachen sind dann nicht so toll.
> Mir gefällt halt das Design nicht so gut, erinnert mich immer irgendwie an französische Autos. Deswegen auch nur die Winter-Dunkel-Klamotten.



Werd wohl am Samstag mal nach Lu fahren, geschätzte 5km  Gibts zur Zeit was gutes dort?

Grüße aus der Nachbarschaft


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. September 2009)

war zwar vorgestern erstdort, aber bin dann doch ziemlich zielstrebig durch. Gibt dieses Jahr wohl eine größere Winterkollektion.

Grüße aus Lihof


----------



## biesa (24. September 2009)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> war zwar vorgestern erstdort, aber bin dann doch ziemlich zielstrebig durch. Gibt dieses Jahr wohl eine größere Winterkollektion.
> 
> Grüße aus Lihof



Das freut mich, war Anfang der Woche mal im Aldi schaun, aber außer ner Hose und den Überschuhen hab ich nichts mitgenommen, mal schauen..

Grüße aus FT


----------



## skydancer73 (25. September 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Das freut mich, war Anfang der Woche mal im Aldi schaun, aber außer ner Hose und den Überschuhen hab ich nichts mitgenommen, mal schauen..
> 
> Grüße aus FT


 
Grüße aus dem Frankenland (nur vorübergehend beruflich da )
Komme eigentlich aus M´dorf und bin natürlich regelmäßig in 
meiner Heimat



Demnächst komme ich mal wieder heim und schau im Decathlon vorbei.


Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## Warnschild (27. September 2009)

Hab in Frankreich im Ausverkauf ganz nette Sachen gefunden. 

Die Universalsportshirts sitzen zwar ganz gut, riechen aber schnell, ein Problem, das ich bisher nie hatte. (Allerdings kann man sich für 6,90 da trotzdem nicht beschweren).

Hab mir die Rockriderfrauenhose gekauft, war günstig, sieht nett aus, sitzt gut. 

Hab mir sagen lassen, dass die Sachen in D nicht so günstig sind wie in F, habs aber nicht überprüft. Die Polster und Schnitte sahen an sich wirklich gut aus, zumindest von den teureren Hosen und Trikots. Das Design war für meinen Geschmack nur teilweise gut. 

Die Homepage gefällt mir nicht, total unübersichtlich, finde ich. Da fahr ich lieber hin und nehm mir ein paar Stunden Zeit zum Stöbern.


----------



## Kryptonite (27. September 2009)

Hi,

hat schon jem. Erfahrungen mit den Helmen von deren Hausmarke "Rockrider" gemacht? Kann man die Kaufen oder ist das Schrott?

Grüße


----------



## Surfmoe (27. September 2009)

Kryptonite schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat schon jem. Erfahrungen mit den Helmen von deren Hausmarke "Rockrider" gemacht? Kann man die Kaufen oder ist das Schrott?
> 
> Grüße



Mein Freund hat sich gestern so einen gekauft, weil er einen brauchte und er so pnigelig ist was Helme angeht.. Der Rockrider sitzt super.. fand er udn ich beim Test auch.. und die Lüftung scheint sehr gut zu sein. Auf jden Fall war der Helm wesentlich weniger durchgeschwitzt als mein doch um einiges teurerer Giro.. Hat grad mal 33 Euro oder so gekostet und cih denke, war ein guter Kauf..


----------



## Raylinth (29. September 2009)

Habe selbst recht viele Klamotten von Decathlon und bin vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis echt Überzeugt!


----------



## Pwn (29. September 2009)

Decathlon ist was die Ãbersicht angeht etwas.. naja, schlampig.

ich habe meine "Radlerhose" nicht aus der Fahrradabteilung sondern aus der "Running-Abteilung" !! --> Da gibts eine grÃ¶Ãere Auswahl *g*

genau wie dieses "Had-Tuch-MÃ¼tzending". Da hab ich erstmal bei Fahrrad geschaut -> Nichts, dann bei running -> nichts. Dann den restlichen LAden abgelaufen und dann sah ich doch tatsÃ¤chlich zwischen TAUCHERausrÃ¼stung und BergsteigerzubehÃ¶r in ner Ecke diese TÃ¼cher fÃ¼r 9â¬ rumliegen *g*


----------



## biesa (29. September 2009)

Hab auch son Had Tuch, find die Teile Klasse! Da braucht man nicht einen teureren BUFF kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jastone (29. September 2009)

Kryptonite schrieb:


> hat schon jem. Erfahrungen mit den Helmen von deren Hausmarke "Rockrider" gemacht? Kann man die Kaufen oder ist das Schrott?



Ich hab nen Fullface vom Decathlon. Und er erfüllt seinen Zweck. Er trägt sich OK (ein Remedy zwar vieeel besser, aber das ist ne andere Preisklasse) und hat schon einiges weg gesteckt!

Zu den anderen Decathlon Sachen kann ich sagen, dass der Großteil echt in Ordnung ist. Wir haben ja quasi einen vor der Haustür und sind des öfteren da. Meine Frau hat ihre ganzen Laufsachen von dort. Wir haben einiges an Camping- und Fahrradstuff und bisher nichts daran auszusetzen.


----------



## Kryptonite (29. September 2009)

Super, danke für die Antworten. Hab auch einen in der Nähe und meine Freundin arbeitet dort


----------



## skydancer73 (30. September 2009)

jastone schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Fullface vom Decathlon. Und er erfüllt seinen Zweck. Er trägt sich OK (ein Remedy zwar vieeel besser, aber das ist ne andere Preisklasse) und hat schon einiges weg gesteckt!
> 
> Zu den anderen Decathlon Sachen kann ich sagen, dass der Großteil echt in Ordnung ist. Wir haben ja quasi einen vor der Haustür und sind des öfteren da. Meine Frau hat ihre ganzen Laufsachen von dort. Wir haben einiges an Camping- und Fahrradstuff und bisher nichts daran auszusetzen.


 
Hey, was hast du den in deinem Profil stehen?
Quadratestadt / Lu 
Bischt jetzt Mannemer oder Pälzer?
Vun welscher seit vum Rhei kummscht denn jezd?

Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## biesa (30. September 2009)

skydancer73 schrieb:


> Hey, was hast du den in deinem Profil stehen?
> Quadratestadt / Lu
> Bischt jetzt Mannemer oder Pälzer?
> Vun welscher seit vum Rhei kummscht denn jezd?
> ...





Na hoffentlich linksrheinisch


----------



## jastone (30. September 2009)

OT: Gebürtiger Monnemer auf "Entwicklungshilfe" in LU


----------



## Uplooser (30. September 2009)

Ich hab einige Sachen von Decathlon, eigentlich durchweg gute Funktionsbekleidung.
Der Hit sind für mich die billigen Laufsocken im 3erPack, trage seit jahren nichts anderes
mehr. Ansonsten lohnt es in den Billigecken der anderen Sportarten zu stöbern, da findet man immer was, was die Fahrt legitimert.


----------



## biesa (30. September 2009)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Der Hit sind für mich die billigen Laufsocken im 3erPack, trage seit jahren nichts anderes
> mehr.




Dito, die Fusslinge in schwarz & weiß


----------



## skydancer73 (30. September 2009)

jastone schrieb:


> OT: Gebürtiger Monnemer auf "Entwicklungshilfe" in LU


 
"Entwicklungshilfe" in LU 

Ähm, wo steht die BASF?  


Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## skydancer73 (1. Oktober 2009)

Also, wenn ich so auf der Homepage von DC schaue dann ist die verfügbare Ware ziemlich in Deutschland verstreut.
Die Jacke die ich möchte gibt es überall nur noch in M oder gar nicht mehr, was aber wohl daran liegt, dass es das Auslaufmodell ist.
Für Hosen sieht es aber nicht besser aus (kein Auslaufmodell).
Die Größe L gibt es in LU nicht aber dafür in Plochingen.
Soll ich jetzt extra wegen einer Hose nach Plochingen fahren?
Weiß zufällig jemand wann bei DC die Wintersaison beginnt und die Sachen ausreichend vorrätig vorhanden sein weden? 
Ansonsten muss ich wohl mal bei DC anrufen! 

Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greatwhite (1. Oktober 2009)

Leider ist auch im Baden-Badener Markt das Sortiment oft unvollständig.
Die Artikel an sich finde ich i.d.R. top, für das was sie kosten. 
Hab mir jetzt gerade ein Langarmtrikot für knapp 37 EUR gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit. 
Anders als mit dem Aldi Müll. Das Trikot, das es da kürzlich gab, hat zwar nur 8 EUR gekostet, allerdings ist das das Teil auch keinen Cent mehr wert. 
Da sind die ganz einfachen 10 EUR Sommertrikots von Decathlon Welten besser.

Dass die Märkte in Frankreich günstiger sind kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, denn es kaufen in Baden-Baden viele Franzosen ein. Die würden sicher in Haguenau kaufen wenns da günstiger wäre.


----------



## Volk1 (1. Oktober 2009)

tach auch,
ich bin auch von decathlon überzeugt so lange es nicht die billigste ausstattung ist. die rockrider sachen sind meiner meinung echt gut und zu dem preis unschlagbar. auch die trkkingsachen sind super ab ner gewissen preisklasse


----------



## __Stefan__ (1. Oktober 2009)

ob es Preisunterschiede gibt, läßt sich doch ganz leicht feststellen:







Deutschland: 
http://www.decathlon.de/DE/jacke-comp-schwarz-09-95945480/

France:
http://www.decathlon.fr/FR/blouson-comp-noir-09-96063638/

pas de différence ... wobei sie in Frankreich wohl ein größeres Sortiment haben


----------



## Surfmoe (1. Oktober 2009)

Volk1 schrieb:


> tach auch,
> ich bin auch von decathlon überzeugt so lange es nicht die billigste ausstattung ist. die rockrider sachen sind meiner meinung echt gut und zu dem preis unschlagbar. auch die trkkingsachen sind super ab ner gewissen preisklasse



Jop, die extrem billigen Sachen sind z.T. nicht atmungsaktiv, da muss man etwas aufpassen. Aber die billigen Funktionsshirts find ich total gut..


----------



## Hundebein (2. Oktober 2009)

kann auch nur positiv darüber berichten, kaufe häufig bei decathlon ein und habe bis jetzt noch nie bereut!


----------



## Kryptonite (2. Oktober 2009)

Hab auch schon ein paar Laufsachen von denen. Vor allem die Laufshirts für 7 Euro sind der Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte auch das Vergnügen, kurz hinter der französischen Grenze in Kaufrausch zu verfallen...  

Mein Fazit: Die Hosenpolster taugen nichts (zumindest nicht die normalen Radhosen, bei Baggys weiß ich es nicht). Die Trikots (unifarben weiß, rot, schwarz) für 10 Euro sind im heißen Sommer genial, auch zum Spinning sehr gut geeignet. Halt sehr durchsichtig. Die s/w Wintertrikots für Damen und die passende Winterjacke gingen zum Spottpreis über die Theke und sind einfach nur toll. Die Jacke für Freerider trage ich nicht nur zum Biken; die Qualität überzeugt ebenfalls. Handschuhe der Eigenmarke (die weiß-roten) sind auch gut, die schwarz-gelben CC-Handschuhe weniger. Aber für das Geld... 

Also ich peile für nächste Woche wieder einen Ausflug an. Von Lörrach aus, wo ich zu Besuch sein werde, ist es ja nur ein Katzensprung.


----------



## Surfmoe (2. Oktober 2009)

Kryptonite schrieb:


> Hab auch schon ein paar Laufsachen von denen. Vor allem die Laufshirts für 7 Euro sind der Hammer!


Und so schoen bunt.. Ich glaub ich kauf mir einfach mal noch 5 oder so.. fuer jeden Tag der Woche eins.. je nach Laune.. inzwischen gibts auch passende Laufsocken in bunt


----------



## stool (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch schon das ein oder andere Mal im Decathlon "shoppen" gewesen. War bisher sehr zufrieden. Gerade die 'einfachen' Sommertrikots finde ich super und in der Preisklasse wohl kaum schlagbar. 

Da fällt mir ein... muss mir noch ne Winterjacke holen. Decathlon ich komme...


----------



## Kryptonite (2. Oktober 2009)

Also ich werd heut Nachmittag dem Decathlon in SLS mal einen Besuch abstatten


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. Oktober 2009)

stool schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein... muss mir noch ne Winterjacke holen. Decathlon ich komme...



Die habe ich im Sommer gekauft. Und ein Wintertrikot dazu. Genialer Damenschnitt, gute Verarbeitung, die Jacke Softshell mit Stretch, das Trikot mollig aufgeraut... Für zusammen 25 Euro!!!  

Übrigens ist das neue Winterunterhemd, das ich heute getestet habe, seine - für Decathlon-Verhältnisse happigen - 20 Euro absolut wert!


----------



## biker78 (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe die "Langfinger" Handschuhe von Rockrider. Dieses Wochenende erstmals bei ca. +5°C und Schnee getestet. Angegeben ist, mit einer dicken fetten Schrift auf dem Handschuh, ein Bereich von -5°C.

Naja...mir sind bei +5 schon fast die Finger abgefroren. Die Handschuhe sind absolut nicht dicht. Die Nähte sind leider direkt an den Fingerspitzen, so dass es extrem reinzieht. 

Fazit: Bis +15°C sind die wohl noch zu gebrauchen, alles was darunter ist macht kalte Finger.


----------



## Texas 007 (21. November 2009)

Hallo Leute, hat einer erfahrung mit MTB Helmen von der Decathlon Hausmarke Rockrider gemacht? War heute bei Decathlon und hab da nen Helm gesehen der würde mich optisch und passungsmäßig ansprechen. Der Preis lag so bei 35-39 Euro. Kann mir da jemand was sagen? Bin oft bei Decathlon in Herne und habe bis jetzt immer gute erfahrung gemacht, obwohl das Sortiment für Fahrräder und MTB sehr dünn geworden ist. Danke schon mal.


----------



## tommekbe (21. November 2009)

Meine Frau fährt nen Rockrider Helm und ist ist damit voll zufrieden.Er ist schön leicht und macht von der Verarbeitung her nen ordentlichen Eindruck. Für ausreichend Belüftung ist auch gesorgt. Und ganz gut aussehen tut er noch dazu...


----------



## Vinh (21. November 2009)

Hi Leutz, 

also ich hab die Btwin Racing Handschuhe von Decathlon. Gekauft hab ich sie für 19,90 in Heerlen/Decathlon. Ich bin übelst zufrieden damit. Sie sind vom Material sehr Robust. Der Daumen ist aus Baumwolle, ich denke mal für den Schweiß. An den Abnutzungsstellen, wie Daumeninnenfläche ist Wildleder überzogen. An den Handballen ist ein hartes Gel, was auch angenehm ist beim fahren. 
Das tollste an diesen Handschuhen ist, dass sie Windabweisend UND Wasserabweisend sind! (Ich dachte zuerst, dass sie nur Windabweisend wären) Für den Preis kann man echt nichts sagen. Ich fahr täglich morgens um 4h zur Arbeit und habe keine Probleme damit. 

Empfehlung: Gut! =)

Es gibt ja diesen Buff bei Stadler. Das gleiche gibts halt auch von der Hausmarke bei Decathlon. Den hab ich mir dann auch gegönnt. Das ding ist super!! Ich benutzte es jeden tag, ob als Mütze mit Flies dran oder einfach als Schal oder Gesichtswärmer. 

Empfehlung: Sehr Gut. 

Meine Freundin hat von Btwin Unterwäsche mit so ner Polstereinlage. Material ist Baumwolle und soll das lange fahren auf dem Rad um einiges verbessern. 

Empfehlung: Gut. 

Also ich find die Sachen Preisleistungsmäßig sehr Gut. Für Einsteiger definitiv sehr gut. Teilweise sogar billiger als Stadler. 

MfG


----------



## Jogibaer2011 (24. November 2009)

Meine Freundin fuhr zu Anfang Ihrer Radkarriere (man wusste ja nicht ob das Radeln überhaupt Spaß macht) auch einige Sommerteile (kurze Hose, kurzes Trikot) von Decathlon. Fazit: Hose; Passform OK, Sitzpolster nach längerer Zeit doch etwas zu rudimentär, für einen Anfänger durchaus OK. Trikot; Passform so lala, Funktion OK. 
=> Preis Leistung = einwandfrei

Nachdem die Freundin nun ein wenig mit dem Bikevirus infiziert ist und die Ausfahrten länger sind dürfen es jetzt auch mal ein paar Markenprodukte sein (Assos, Pearl Izumi und Co) die insgesamt doch einen Tacken besser funktionieren, aber eben auch mehr kosten:-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobias-fire (22. September 2010)

Kauf dort fast alle meine Sportklamotten. Die Bikeshorts sind echt gut für den Preis. Markenhosen kosten locker das doppelte. 
http://www.decathlon.de/DE/short-s-i-x-beige-schwarz-115836126/
Kauf dort auch immer die Basic-shirts. Sind super im Sommer und im Winter zum drunterziehen. Der Trinkrucksack ist auch gut. Muss nicht immer Camelback sein. http://www.decathlon.de/DE/rockrider-color-2-34960267/


----------



## Maracuja10 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hab in letzter Zeit auch viel bei Decathlon gekauft und kann die Sachen zu dem Preis echt weiterempfehlen. Vor allem die gepolsterte lange Radhose für 12 ist echt den Preis wert. Dazu noch die Deefuz Laufshirts für 6 in kurz 

Man muss einfach mal alle Bereiche durchstöbern. Da findet man viele gute Dinge.


----------



## BergZwergin (30. Dezember 2010)

ich war grad heute wieder in LU beim Decathlon - nochmal gecheckt, wie meine genial-geile Softshell-Jacke genau heisst (Bezeichnung fand ich an der Klamotte selber nicht) - und mir nun online die Selbe nochmal in Lila bestellt. (In LU haben se die nur in Schwarz). Die Jacke ist mit warmem Fleece gefüttert und Winddicht und bei den Minusgraden jetzt meines Erachtens optimal zum Touren / Abfahrten machen. Ist allerdings wohlgemerkt eine Wander-Jacke. Aber ich kauf eh meine Ausrüstung zu gleichen Teilen bei den Running- / Wander- und Bike-Sachen. Nur die Schuhe von der Hausmarke würd ich niemals anrühren. Habe bereits mal Klick-Schuhe sowie auch "normale" Lauf- und Wanderschuhe anprobiert und keiner wollte so Recht passen...


----------



## Maracuja10 (30. Dezember 2010)

Hab mir vor ein paar Wochen auch einige neue Teile bestellt und kann alles weiterempfehlen 

http://de.decathlon.com/de/bootsport-segelfleece-softshell-sl500-id_MAN_11716_8153576.html

http://de.decathlon.com/de/wander-b...g-fleece-forclaz-50-id_MAN_10271_8156839.html sehr angenehm im Winter, hab ich noch in 2 weiteren Farben gekauft

http://de.decathlon.com/de/t-shirts-herren-langarmshirt-techfresh-50-id_MAN_10326_8157049.html

Muss nicht immer teuer sein.. Die Kleidung ist für den Preis echt Super.


----------



## Uplooser (30. Dezember 2010)

Einspruch!
Ich habe zum einen dort sehr gute Laufschuhe der Hausmarke aber auch schon verschiedene Freizeitschuhe/ Wanderschuhe gekauft. Passen gut und sind extrem haltbar.


----------

